# Relaxing Outside! Puppy puppy puppy....and puppy!



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Sable female










Other sable female










Indigo










Ikon - could not get a good still shot of him! Unitl he went to sleep!

















Ix


















Water break











Lee


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

so cute


----------



## GSDtravels (Dec 26, 2008)

Too cute! May I have two, PLEASE?


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

I love the first pic, just "relaxing on the waterbucket" LOL too cute
theyre beautiful puppies.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Very nice Lee, I can't wait to see them biting sleeves


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

HEY!!! There's someone missing!!

That one sable gal... #2 has her granpa's head in spades! But the larger black gal and my lil black bugger seem to have become camera shy!!


----------



## Technostorm (May 24, 2009)

LOL, they are sooo cute!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll take the second one, please! Haha, maybe in a couple years. What little cuties! How old are they now?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

They are 5 weeks old....the first sable has a bigger head than the second one. Ikon and Indigo have good heads too - not small ones, not really pointy noses...they were diving off the bed but when I went to put them inside, they were lying on it...

All are very social, sweet and come for attention quickly

Lee


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

They look great... really cute... that one does have dark pigment like Csabre, doesn't she.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ahhhh...so darn cute!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

They are adorable!


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

All of them have such sweet, innocent faces.









Are there any feisty ones in the bunch?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

the dark one looks just like Csabre (color wise) as a pup...maybe better head even! 

they are ALL pretty feisty - and getting moreso by the day!

Lee


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Adorable!!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I'll take female sable tank 1 or tank 2!

They look great! And like little angels!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

The boys had better watch out---those girls are SOLID and look like they came to kick arse and chew gum....and they are all out of gum.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

They are so adorable!


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

They're getting big and bold! Time flies!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Really cute Lee, it should be fun watching them grow-up!!!
I know that we will be seeing lots of Ikon on here.


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Such good looking pups...you are going to have a hard time picking one of those girls!


----------



## CarLooSHoo (Feb 26, 2009)

They are so cute!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Gosh, I can't believe how they are growing up...seems like yesterday they were little lumps in the whelping box. Csabre has certainly done a super job with them. And what nice heads they all have!!!!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Certainly as good or even better litter than you dared hope! Course Csabre has always done things in big ways... though in HER time. LOL 

I feel really fortunate to have one of them coming to my life. Can't believe that they're already 5 weeks old!! Ikon's going to give Klytie a run for her money for sure!!


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cute, Lee! I like them all but sable girl #2 is my favorite!


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW!! Just checked Lee's Photobucket for new pics... The stacked pics of the gang are Really wonderful! Every one of them shows real quality. Indigo may be smaller by a pinch, but her conformation is very nice... and 100% excellent heads across the board. Think Basha and Csabre are trying to outdo each other!! 








IKON

Excellent job of getting them to stand still... Ikon and IBengal can come here (but her name should be "Image"... she's beautiful~!! If only I weren't looking for a boy...)

*checking the calender and marking off days til my trip*


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

ohhhh - I like that "Image" - so the black can be I-Bengal maybe and the dark sable can be Image!!!!!!!!!! thanks Jill!









Kristy has been hanging out on the "dark side" and learning the show stuff LOL LOL the pups all stacked very very easily - esp if you notice they were on a bench made of metal grating!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Oh.. did I mention that if I name it ........ It comes home with ME??

LOL.









Actually That name popped into my head for her this AM when I showed Bev the pictures of all of them. I commented that she was the image of what a nice dog would look like @ that age... and it really fit her. (Bev just said she had a vision... that it was "Buy one get one free"... LOL)









(and the superglue Kristy used on their paws hardly shows...)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

That is a grocery store thing LOL

I am still flipping around the names - Image, Iroc and I-Bengal for the girls (other than Bengal)

Lee


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Hey, how about Instinct....natural instinct......


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

i love Natural instinct. FANTASTIC


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Inigma (I know it's spelled with an E actually, but Csabre is actually spelled with an S... LOL)
Impala if she gets her mama's jumping ability
Impression (or impressive) cause she is
Inca (makes ya think of black ink)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

cute


----------

